

Minimalytics - jmduke
http://www.minimalytics.com/

======
tikhonj
I really like the animated sentence at the top--it gave me a good idea of what
the service does pretty quickly. It was clearer than reading through the
actual copy.

~~~
KamiCrit
Very true, sometimes I wish some mathematics was taught this way.

It's great to see it once one way, but if you can throw in that real life
factor of "you'll see something like this again but not exactly like this".

~~~
joelle
Yep! It's so much more powerful to show vs. tell.

------
nzk1
You can go to
[https://secure.minimalytics.com/signup](https://secure.minimalytics.com/signup)
to signup :)

------
namenotrequired
Haven't I seen this on Hacker News before? (that's not criticism, I'm just
trying to remember and wondering if anyone else does?)

